# 2021 Giant STP Lineup



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like Giant is dropping some kids bikes with the STP line for 2021. They seem to have some solid features, and some not so much.

Starting with the 20" models they have the STP 20 ($???) and the STP 20 FS ($475). Specs are are pretty similar across the board. The FS model gets you an 80mm Suntour XCT coil fork (vs rigid alloy), Tektro hydraulic discs (vs mechanical), Microshift 12-42T drivetrain (vs Altus) and 2.2" tires (vs 2.6") The photos of the FS model show the Altus, not Microshift drivetrain. Both bikes are also shown with Revo grip shifters. Geometry highlights include 69 HA, 73 STA and 127mm cranks. 















Next up are the 24" models consisting of the STP 24 ($440) and the STP 24 FS ($530). Differences between the 24" models mirror those on the 20" models. However, the photos actually show the Microshift drivetrain (including shifter) on the STP 24 FS. HA and STA match the 20" model, but the cranks get a bump to 140mm. 















The 26" models are a bit of a departure from the smaller STP models. Here we see offerings of STP 26 SS ($950) and STP 26 ($1020). Equipped with the 120mm Rockshox Recon RL, the two bikes are spec'd identically, except for the drivetrain. The SS model is a single speed 30/14 and the other model is equipped with a Deore 11-46 10 speed. Both bikes use the same frame (available in "regular" and "large") with an adjustable horizontal drop out. The SS gets a tensioner, while the the other has a derailleur hanger. On both size frames, HA = 67 and STA = 73.5. The 26" model also gets 150mm cranks. 















Comparing the geometry of the 24" model to the database I have put together...

STA: 73 (73.5 avg)
HTA: 69 (68 avg)
TTL: 495 (506 avg)
CS: 410 (401 avg)
Reach: 335 (348 avg)
Stack: 524 (505 avg)
Wheelbase: 978 (987)


----------



## eric0919 (May 19, 2008)

I'm liking that rigid 20". Looks like similar geometry to a Commencal Ramones with shorter cranks.

Has anybody seen one in person yet?


----------



## JoSlo (Apr 16, 2015)

Any idea about the weight of STP 26? Thx


----------



## chiefsilverback (Dec 20, 2019)

A friend of mine decided to order a 24 and 26 for his kids. The LBS he uses gave him an estimated delivery of July for the STP 26!


----------



## SideSwip (Apr 7, 2005)

Does anyone know the weight of the STP 20? I assume it's heavy (like above 12kg \ 26lbs)?


----------



## mlud2 (Jun 15, 2007)

We have both the STP FS 20 and FS 24. The 20 weighs in at roughly 24.5/25 lbs and the FS 24 is 28 lbs. They definitely are not feather weights, but they ride very well and can take a beating. My son had to swipe his sisters 24 today and put 13 miles on it without any issues.


----------



## SideSwip (Apr 7, 2005)

mlud2 said:


> We have both the STP FS 20 and FS 24. The 20 weighs in at roughly 24.5/25 lbs and the FS 24 is 28 lbs. They definitely are not feather weights, but they ride very well and can take a beating. My son had to swipe his sisters 24 today and put 13 miles on it without any issues.


Thanks!


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

mlud2 said:


> We have both the STP FS 20 and FS 24. The 20 weighs in at roughly 24.5/25 lbs and the FS 24 is 28 lbs. They definitely are not feather weights, but they ride very well and can take a beating. My son had to swipe his sisters 24 today and put 13 miles on it without any issues.


Thanks. How are your kids liking the bikes?

I am really looking forward to having the hydraulic brakes on it. Do you find the levelers adjustable enough to get the reach in for little kids?

I'm thinking about pre-ordering one for my daughter, though it will be the Liv paint job since the store had it for $90nzd less. I'm glad to hear that they aren't > 25lbs.

Also, are the original poster's comments correct regarding the FS? 80mm shock and Microshift rear with 12-42? Or is it an Altus rear?

Finally, are the 2.2" tires working well? Given the current trends, I'm surprised they didn't put 2.4" tired on it.


----------



## mlud2 (Jun 15, 2007)

My kids really like the bikes. They ride them everywhere from the trails, to the bike/skate park, to just tooling around the neighborhood. The disk brakes have worked well and the levers are in a decent enough position even for my 6 y/o (she little and rides the 20). They do have a reach adjustments on them which is nice. They've been quite durable as well. The only issue we've had was when my 8 y/o massively crashed hers (hers is the 24) at the skate park and slightly bent the lever. But other than that, they've been durable.

The 2.2 tires actually are quite big compared to other 2.2 tires. I honestly thought they were more towards a 2.35/2.4 width when I first saw them. And yes, the 20 has a shimano hyperglyde cassette with an altus rear. 

Hopefully this all helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

@mlud2 that is extremely helpful. My daughter is 5 and right at the edge of being able to ride a 20" bike. Part of my decision to go with this bike was that the hydraulic brakes would have better reach adjustment and allow her to stop better without needing as much gripping power.

I'm really glad to hear that the 2.2" tires feel big and presumably help when going over loose surfaces. The biggest thing that I've notices is that they don't dig in as much and are quite a bit more forgiving.

I have a couple more months of waiting, the bikes are currently due at the end of March. My daughter will be riding the old 20" for now, using the brakes is definitely not easy/natural. Now I'm just wondering about the 12x32 (or if I should try to find a 12x34 and swap it out right away.) I reached out to Giant and they have noticed the error on their site.

I'm hopeful that the 20" tire and 30t chain ring will be reasonable for most hills. My son's Marin San Quentin 24 has 30T with 11-46T in the back and he can spin up practically anything. The other change I'm thinking about is swapping to a rigid fork. If I could find one that was reasonably priced, it would drop 2+ lbs off the bike weight, and if I am OK with changing the geometry a little (which I think I am), it could drop the top tube height. We'll see if it's worth the hassle. I just have too much time to think about it now.

Thanks again, and I hope that your older daughter recovered from the crash.


----------



## recneps427 (Feb 28, 2021)

mlud2 said:


> We have both the STP FS 20 and FS 24. The 20 weighs in at roughly 24.5/25 lbs and the FS 24 is 28 lbs. They definitely are not feather weights, but they ride very well and can take a beating. My son had to swipe his sisters 24 today and put 13 miles on it without any issues.


Thank you, this is super helpful. I have been looking at the REI Co-op REV DRT, the Specialized Riprock FS 24, and the Giant STP FS 24 for my son and it sounds like the STP is the way to go for the price point; only a few pounds lighter than the competition but that can make all the difference for a 60 pound kid.


----------



## mav1c (Aug 13, 2012)

My son has been really liking the bike. It is a little on the heavy side, so might change some things to bring the weight down a little. Anyone know the length of the cranks? I'm thinking 140mm? And what is the bar width? And lastly, what's the seatpost size? Was looking to change out wheels, but not a ton of options out there, unless just changing the rim.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

recneps427 said:


> REI Co-op REV DRT, the Specialized Riprock FS 24, and the Giant STP FS 24


@recneps427 I would steer clear of the Riprock 24, unless you are just beach cruising with it. My son has one and it is heavy and feels like a "kids bike" next to his Marin San Quentin 24.

The STP FS 24 looks very interesting though, and very competitively priced. I like that they have the 12x42 on the back. If you haven't stuck your head over to The Bike Dads, it's worth checking out their reviews:








24" Front Suspension Bikes - The Bike Dads


Once you hit 16 inch wheels there area only a couple bikes that are worth investing in with a suspension fork. These bikes are amazing.




thebikedads.com





I wasn't going to be able to get them down in NZ, but the Woom OFF Air 5 looks excellent, particularly with the 22.3# weight.

I can't wait for the Liv STP 20 to arrive, supposedly it will be here end of March. My daughter is going to be very excited.


----------



## greenkiwi (Aug 31, 2009)

The bike arrived, my daughter loves it. She immediately went right up the mountain bike trails into the hills. Narrating the whole time, going on about how much she loved the bike.

Oh and it didn't come with a lockout fork.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Silly me I thought this was a dj bike.


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Placed an order on 20' and 24', main reason - in stock and wide enough cassette to ride uphill trail and short stem;


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Quick update, kids received bikes and happy with them;

Bikes have nice frames, chain retention system, clutch and 1 finger brake(super important for kids), on par stem and handlebar;

shitty grips, really shitty

24 version have clutch which is nice; 20 have grip shift which surprisingly works better for 5y old; hubs - standard qr ( which quite ok for riders weight)

rims and tyres - ok, i do not forsee issues converting tubeless ;

overall package for the price and stock - satisfying;

next steps will be tubeless and water bottles and as expected trails;


----------



## Tom P - 218 (9 mo ago)

Nick_M said:


> rims and tyres - ok, i do not forsee issues converting tubeless ;
> 
> next steps will be tubeless and water bottles and as expected trails;


Hi, Wondering if you were successful converting tubeless with this bike? I just picked up the Liv STP 24 FS, and my kid is super happy so far. If he really takes to it, I suppose tubeless and dropper would be good changes


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

U will need to upgrade tires, stock kenda does not popped up, too lose, rims are ok with gorilla tape


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth (Dec 7, 2020)

Can anyone who has the STP 20 tell me what the weight is? I am looking at a used one tomorrow curious how it compares to my son’s current steel framed 16” 
Thanks!


----------



## mlud2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Smacktooth said:


> Can anyone who has the STP 20 tell me what the weight is? I am looking at a used one tomorrow curious how it compares to my son’s current steel framed 16”
> Thanks!


I’d put the weights of both the 20 and 24 towards the start of the thread, but our 20 weighed in at 24.5 - 25 lbs. Not feather weight by any stretch of the imagination, but our kids did fine with them. In hindsight, the only thing I should have changed would have been the cassette to get a better gearing ratio as we have tons of climbing here in Utah and the granny gear was still a bit much for around here for the little one. They bikes were pretty bullet proof as my kids jumped them off everything and in general tried to trash them


----------



## Smacktooth (Dec 7, 2020)

mlud2 said:


> I’d put the weights of both the 20 and 24 towards the start of the thread, but our 20 weighed in at 24.5 - 25 lbs. Not feather weight by any stretch of the imagination, but our kids did fine with them. In hindsight, the only thing I should have changed would have been the cassette to get a better gearing ratio


great thanks. And just to clarify, is that weight for the FS or rigid fork?

i will how he does but yeah, a bigger granny gear might be nice.


----------



## mlud2 (Jun 15, 2007)

Smacktooth said:


> great thanks. And just to clarify, is that weight for the FS or rigid fork?
> 
> i will how he does but yeah, a bigger granny gear might be nice.


It’s the front suspension version (which is a tank for a fork). If you’re rigid, it’ll be much lighter


----------



## eric0919 (May 19, 2008)

I just got my son the rigid 20”. Seems good so far after going to thumb shifter. 
He really wants a water bottle. Anybody have a bottle and holder they know fits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smacktooth (Dec 7, 2020)

What thumb shifter did you get? 

man I was looking at that tiny front triangle and those waterbottle mounts are...ambitious lol. Let me know if you do find something to fit


----------



## mlud2 (Jun 15, 2007)

eric0919 said:


> I just got my son the rigid 20”. Seems good so far after going to thumb shifter.
> He really wants a water bottle. Anybody have a bottle and holder they know fits?


If I remember correctly, we just used a standard side load on our daughters 20 and she just used a normal small water bottle. I'll check when I get back from this business trip on Monday if you still haven't found a solution


----------



## eric0919 (May 19, 2008)

Smacktooth said:


> What thumb shifter did you get?
> 
> man I was looking at that tiny front triangle and those waterbottle mounts are...ambitious lol. Let me know if you do find something to fit


Shimano M315 7 Speed. Easy swap. 

Lezyne side load holder and a 21oz bottle doesn’t fit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

I did the following:

Side load big S for water
Microshift widerange
Weight around 25lbs


----------



## Smacktooth (Dec 7, 2020)

Nick_M said:


> I did the following:
> 
> Side load big S for water
> Microshift widerange
> Weight around 25lbs


so I’m guessing you’re using the Microshift Acolyte 12-46 cassette? Does the medium cage derailleur work ok on the 20” wheel?


----------



## Nick_M (Jan 16, 2015)

Smacktooth said:


> so I’m guessing you’re using the Microshift Acolyte 12-46 cassette? Does the medium cage derailleur work ok on the 20” wheel?


Microshift uses short cage, similar to zee, works perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

One of the older kids at my kindergartner's bike rack has the blue 24 with the hydraulic brakes and I think 10 speed. Seems like a really nice bike. Except for the junky fork, goes without saying

Don't forget there's a LIV version. The nice one is pastel green that looks like spearmint gum and the cheaper rigid one is "eclipse" - indigo? with Halloween orange decals. 20 inch versions too. I have to keep this stuff in mind, my best rider is my little girl


----------

